# Portmaster and databases/db*



## ikbendeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Due to the latest note in UPDATING about databases/db* I have successfully upgraded to databases/db6 and upgraded all ports. But even now if I run `pkg version -I` everything shows "=" (up-to-date), however, when I try to run `portmaster -a` portmaster automatically tries to re-install databases/db48. I have already upgraded all ports dependent on db* to use db6 and removed any hint of databases/db48 in both /var/db/pkg/ and /var/db/ports/ (after removing databases/db48 of course). I even ran `portmaster -o databases/db6 databases/db48`. Should I have gone into /usr/ports/databases/db48 and run `make deinstall clean` instead of using `pkg delete -f db48-4.8-{whatever the version was}`? Please help. I don't see where portmaster thinks it needs to update db48. Ironically, after running `portmaster -a` anything getting upgraded will show "Updated" as usual, but as I have manually upgraded all ports that were previously dependent on databases/db48, while making sure it wasn't ever getting installed during this process and that the dependent ports were using/linking to databases/db6, if I run `portmaster -a` now, the only thing that happens is databases/db48 is installed. Very strange.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Also, in my make.conf I have 
	
	



```
WITH_BDB_VERSION=6
```
 set.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2014)

Does pkg_libchk(1) report any problems?  `pkg_libchk -qo` will list ports that are missing libraries.  The problem might be just a package database dependency rather than an actual missing file, though.  `portmaster --check-depends` might also help to locate the problem.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 24, 2014)

```
nicholas@fbsd:/usr/ports % pkg_libchk -qo
pkg_libchk: Command not found.
```
I am using pkgng by the way and

```
nicholas@fbsd:/usr/ports % uname -a
FreeBSD fbsd.local 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 24, 2014)

I do see sysutils/libchk but no port "pkg_libchk" and no cmd `pkg libchk` (since moving to pkgng I have noticed you usually just remove the underscore from your old commands). Is that the program your referring to, or just a third party tool?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 24, 2014)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> I do see sysutils/libchk but no port "pkg_libchk" and no cmd `pkg libchk` (since moving to pkgng I have noticed you usually just remove the underscore from your old commands). Is that the program your referring to, or just a third party tool?



Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts which provides pkg_libchk.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 24, 2014)

It seems to have somewhat subsided I think because I ran `portmaster -o` for all db4*'s to databases/db6. I also did the same for `pkg set -o`. I'll run a `portsnap` soon and update, but am still interested as to what could cause this problem if anyone has any other input.

Ok thank you. Just ran a portsnap so it'll be just a second.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 24, 2014)

```
nicholas@fbsd:/usr/ports % pkg_libchk
libreoffice-4.2.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/libofficebean.so misses libjawt.so
redland-1.0.17_4: /usr/local/bin/rdfproc misses libdb41.so.1    
redland-1.0.17_4: /usr/local/bin/redland-db-upgrade misses libdb41.so.1
redland-1.0.17_4: /usr/local/lib/librdf.so.0.0.0 misses libdb41.so.1
```

Which is weird especially because when compiling libreoffice I even saw it linking to databases/db6 (edit: I misread, I have no clue what libjawt.so is)

What now?


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 24, 2014)

libjawt.so is java... same problem, moving to jdk7... except I've never had java/openjdk6 installed on here. Ugh... frustrating, I don't really care that much about libreoffice but it takes so long to compile. Anyways, recompiling textproc/redland fixed my issue I think, or at least now pkg_libchk shows an all clear. Now I just have to figure out how to deal with editors/libreoffice and java/openjdk7.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2014)

Ignore OpenOffice and LibreOffice, they have strange dependencies that are not shown correctly.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 25, 2014)

Ya, I found jawt.so its at /usr/local/openjdk7/jre/lib/amd64/libjawt.so just not sure how to make editors/libreoffice see that, `pkg_libchk` technically says 
	
	



```
pkg_libchk
libreoffice-4.2.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/libofficebean.so misses libjawt.so
```
 but I'm not sure how to fix that, even looking through the Makefile and my make.conf is setup for editors/libreoffice but I rarely will probably use LibreOffice anyways, I mostly use AbiWord when needed.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 25, 2014)

I repeat: the OpenOffice and LibreOffice reported errors are not really errors and can be ignored.


----------

